# PT945 magazine disconnect replacement



## redfred (Oct 18, 2012)

Greetings,

I need to replace the magazine disconnect - A piece is broken off and the magazines are not secured properly. 

It appears the pin under the trigger guard needs to be driven out first. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!
Fred


----------

